# kernel panic of freebsd caused in xen 4.0



## bv_arvind (Jul 31, 2012)

Hi,

I am facing a wierd issue in bringing up FreeBSD 7.1 in XEN VM. The VM seems to come up fine for all configuration except when the number of cpus is made 1. I observe the following issue,

```
cpi0: <Xen> on motherboard
acpi0: could not allocate interrupt
ACPI Exception (evevent-0257): AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, Unable to install System Control Interrupt handler [20070320]
acpi0: Could not enable ACPI: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS
device_attach: acpi0 attach returned 6
```
All devices fail to attach after this and the system panics when it tries to mount the root file system.

Is this issue known or any suggestions on how to go about fixing it.
Thanks
Arvind


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2012)

FreeBSD 7.1 went End-of-Life in February 2011.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/#unsup

I suggest updating to at least 7.4.


----------

